
RIP Pixate. Thanks Google - artur_makly
http://blog.pixate.com/
======
artur_makly
well i guess it wasn't work competing for. so many prototyping apps these
days...its kind of funny.

------
smpetrey
Pixel comes, and Pixate goes. Bummer.

